# Evaluate Size and Dates



## josefina_83 (Dec 7, 2012)

When the indication reads SIZE AND DATES and there is no complication found how would you code that?

Example: Patient hasn't had an ultrasound and doesnt remember her LMP so the doctor wants to check her size and dates to see how far along she is. What icd 9 code would be best?

Thanks


----------



## gtulman (Dec 9, 2012)

656.53 is the icd 9 for size and dates


----------



## bonnyr (Jan 7, 2013)

I use V28.89, other specified antenatal screening and get paid without trouble.  Code 656.53 is for insufficient fetal growth or small for dates.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Jan 14, 2013)

At an OB-GYN conference, we were told to bill 649.63 size/date discrepancy (if pt. can't remember her LMP).


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 14, 2013)

this is just an antenatal screening a V28.xx code.  You cannot assign either 656.53 nor 649.63
you must always be aware of what category the code you select is in, even if the specific code says what you feel is correct, the code also contains the category description as a part of the code.
649 states - Other conditions or status of the mother complicating pregnancy, childbirth, or the puerperium
656 states - Other known or suspected fetal and placental problems affecting management of mother
neither of these statements are true just because the mother cannot remember her LMP
by assigning these codes you are assigning high risk to the mother which can translate into a higher co pay or deductible


----------

